# Hope 2010 -> neue V2 und neue Bremshebel?!



## hardflipper (12. August 2009)

Hi, weiss schon jemand was von den Hope Neuerungen?

Ein Kumpel hat mir erzählt, dass da was neues kommt und er hätte auch den neuen Bremshebel schon gesehen. Letzterer soll zum Glück nicht mehr so ein Monster wie der Tech sein. Auch die V2 wäre redesigned.

Er hat gemeint, dass Hope schon mal so einen halb fertig gefrästen Hebel in einer Kleinanzeige (Bike/ MB) abgebildet hätten...

Ich wäre froh, wenn der fiese Tech Hebel wieder verschwinden würde.


----------



## StillPad (12. August 2009)

Hat da zufällig jemand mal ein Foto?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr. Hannibal (12. August 2009)

In der Beilage von der Mountain Bike ist eines, der schaut aber relativ b....escheiden aus.


----------



## hardflipper (12. August 2009)

Ich geht dann gleich mal zum Zeitschriftenmenschen...

Ist auch ein Bild von der V2 drin? Und der hebel sieht noch schlimmer als der Tech aus? Da würde ich lieber V-Brake fahren, wäre die Tech die letzte Disc auf Erden.... :kotz: :kotz: :kotz:

Ich bin gespannt.


----------



## Moonboot42 (12. August 2009)

Werden die Hebel der X2 und M4 auch wieder getauscht? wollte eigentlich gerade bestellen.
Der Tech Hebel ist doch herrlich häßlich.


----------



## Cobra69 (12. August 2009)

hhm, wie unterschiedlich Geschmäcker doch sind.... Und ich habe gerade erst auf ne V2 mit den Techhebeln umgerüstet weil ich endlich mal ne Bremse gefunden hatte bei der mir auch die Bremshebel gefielen (Verstellkonzept und Optik) :s


----------



## hardflipper (12. August 2009)

Ich hätte mir auch fast eine M4/X2 Kombi bestellt und dann die Hebel zum Verkauf/Tausch angeboten... Jetzt hab ich aber die Bremssättel seperat bestellt.

Der Tech geht echt nicht... Ich hatte ihn schon da und habe 2 Tage lang versucht mich mit ihm anzufreunden - es war nicht möglich auf einen gemeinsamen Nenner zu kommen.  Für meinen Geschmack ein NoGo und die Löcher im Griff stören mich auch am Bremsefinger.

Die Eurobike wird´s zeigen ob der Tech dann parallel zum neuen weiterexistieren wird.

An den Tech bekommt man halt auch keinen Shimano Schalthebel vernünftig kombiniert.


----------



## Moonboot42 (12. August 2009)

SO, hab mir das Bild mal angeschaut. Tech Hebel sind doch spitze dagegen.


----------



## Ge!st (12. August 2009)

Also mir gefallen die Tech-Bremshebel ganz gut, besser als die Bremshebel meiner Mono M6. Wichtiger als die Optik ist in meinen Augen aber die Funktion und in dem Punkt sind die Bremsheble meiner M6 1A, seit mehr als 3 Jahren hatte ich noch kein einziges noch so kleines Problem, obendrein halten die Hebel auch gut was aus.

Ich habe mir für mein Tourer jetzt die Tech X2 bestellt, bin gespannt ob die Bremse auch so gut und problemlos funktioniert wie meine M6.

PS: Kann jemand das Bild scannen, ich habe wenig Lust nur wegen dem Bild gleich das Magazin zu kaufen?


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (12. August 2009)

Hab leider keinen Scanner, aber er ist so hässlich der ist es nicht mal die mühe wert. Geh einfach in die Trafik blätter das Heft durch Mountain Bike Beilage Seite 22.


----------



## hardflipper (12. August 2009)

So, hab mir im Laden mal die MB geschnappt und muss sagen, dass der Hebel doch sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig aussieht. Kommt doch nix an den guten alten Mini Hebel ran. 

Dennoch finde ich das Prototypenbild um Welten schöner als den Tech... Vermutlich bin ich da alleine aber mal von Magura Sachen abgesehen, kann ich mir nix unschöneres als den Tech vorstellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SpeedyR (13. August 2009)

hardflipper schrieb:


> Der Tech geht echt nicht... Ich hatte ihn schon da und habe 2 Tage lang versucht mich mit ihm anzufreunden - es war nicht möglich auf einen gemeinsamen Nenner zu kommen.  Für meinen Geschmack ein NoGo und die Löcher im Griff stören mich auch am Bremsefinger.
> 
> Die Eurobike wird´s zeigen ob der Tech dann parallel zum neuen weiterexistieren wird.
> 
> An den Tech bekommt man halt auch keinen Shimano Schalthebel vernünftig kombiniert.



Hast du schon mal überlegt,-dass Hope doch nicht das richtige für dich is?
Man,oh man.Du nörgelst und kritisierst sie verallgemeinert in jedem Punkt,nur weil du damit selbst nicht klarkommst.Vielleicht liegt es nur an dir?Und doch nicht an der Bremse?

Die Tech Serie ist vom Gesamtpaket eine der besten Hope Baureihen ever.Ich hoffe dass sie weiterhin bestehen bleibt.Bremsleistung,Hebelergonomie und Verstellung-1a.
Der neuer Hebel sieht aus wie der fligrane Rotz von Formula und Hayes.

Speziell der kritisierte Shifter:Inboard oder Outboard,kein Problem.Und dazu braucht man nichtma den Hope Matchmaker!

Kaufe dir lieber eine Plaste Magura oder eine Hayes.


----------



## hardflipper (13. August 2009)

SpeedyR schrieb:


> Fazit: Hope is is für dich.



Kannst du das übersetzen?


----------



## SpeedyR (13. August 2009)

Du bist beim kauf deiner Bremsen genauso voreilig ,wie beim lesen


----------



## hardflipper (13. August 2009)

Darf ich nicht meckern, wenn mich die Löcher stören? Den XTR Schalthebel hab ich auch nicht in die gewünschte Stellung gebracht. Seitlich nahe genug ran ist kein Problem aber der Winkel passt dann nicht. Der Tech ist einfach zu fett. Auch vom Gewicht her uninteressant.

Gekauft hatte ich eine Tech nie - die war von einem Kumpel.

Magura und Hayes kommen mir nicht ins Haus. 

Die Verstellerei mit den Rädchen brauch ich auch nicht. Es muss simpel und nebenbei leicht bleiben. Alles meine subjektive Einstellung zur Sache. Andere Leute, andere Bedürfnisse.


----------



## JOHN-DOE (13. August 2009)

kann das bitte mal jemand einscannen, ich kaufe mir keine Bike "Zeitschriften" mehr


----------



## Cobra69 (13. August 2009)

Ok, die Tech Lever gefallen dir nicht ... kein Ding über Geschmack lässt sich bekanntlich streiten.

Zu schwer sind sie dir ... auch kein Problem sind wirklich nicht die leichtesten also wer darauf wert legt (ich tues nicht).

Aber das hier kommt mir ein wenig wie "Wasch-mich-aber-mach-mich-nicht-nass" vor 



hardflipper schrieb:


> .... Den XTR Schalthebel hab ich auch nicht in die gewünschte Stellung gebracht. Seitlich nahe genug ran ist kein Problem aber der Winkel passt dann nicht.





hardflipper schrieb:


> Die Verstellerei mit den Rädchen brauch ich auch nicht.


 
Dir ist schon klar, dass "die Verstellerei mit den Rädchen" dir die "gewünschte Stellung" ermöglichen würde ?? 

Aber wurscht, ist nur eine Ungereimtheit in deiner Argumentation.
Soll jeder nach seiner Facon selig werden was mich zur abschliessenden Frage bringt: Welche Bremsen und Hebel erfüllen denn deine Wünsche ? (ernstgemeinte Frage, will schliesslich meinen Horizont erweitern)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardflipper (13. August 2009)

Cobra69 schrieb:


> Ok, die Tech Lever gefallen dir nicht ... kein Ding über Geschmack lässt sich bekanntlich streiten.
> 
> Zu schwer sind sie dir ... auch kein Problem sind wirklich nicht die leichtesten also wer darauf wert legt (ich tues nicht).
> 
> ...



Wo ist dein Problem? Bist du mit dem Techhebel verheiratet, weil du so militant bist? 

Die verschiccenen *Rädchen* bringen mir den *Schalthebel* auch *nicht* dort hin wo/wie ich ihn haben will.

Wo zum ver... Henker gibt es bei meinem Posting Ungereimtheiten????? 

Noch mal zur Erklärung: Ich bekomme den *Schalthebe*l nicht in dem *Winkel* montiert, wie ich es gerne hätte, da der Tech zu fett ist!!! Der Winkel des Bremshebels interessiert mich hierbei gar nicht. Für ihn hätte ich den Begriff *"Griffweitenverstellung"* gebracht... und diese kann man auch ohne Rädchen am Mini Hebel einstellen.


[Ontopic] Nicht desto trotz freunde ich mich gerade sehr mit dem Prototypen aus der MB an. Habe mir die Ausgabe doch mal gekauft und je länger ich den Hebel anschaue, desto besser gefällt er mir. 
Vermutlich wird er den aktuellen Mini Hebel ersetzen. Das würde (Ich rate) bedeuten, dass man dann doch wieder eine Pro kaufen muss um den Tech zu umgehen.  Mal sehen...  [/Ontopic]



Cobra69 schrieb:


> Soll jeder nach seiner Facon selig werden was mich zur abschliessenden Frage bringt: Welche Bremsen und Hebel erfüllen denn deine Wünsche ? (ernstgemeinte Frage, will schliesslich meinen Horizont erweitern)



Ja alle Hope Mono Mini/ Mono M4 bis incl. Baujahr 08. Du musst wissen, dass ich ein absoluter Hope Jünger bin! Ich bin noch nie eine andere Disc gefahren und habe auch nicht vor jemals was anders zu fahren - vorausgesetzt Hope wird immer einen Mini Hebel oder einen ähnlich simplen und leichten im Programm haben. Ich hab nebenbei auch schon wie ein Hamster angefangen Hope Bremssättel und (Mini-) Hebel zu bunkern, auf dass mir der Vorat auch im Falle einer Hope-Firmenpleite für immer reicht.   

Einige Kumpels von mir haben auch schon Tech Bremsen gekauft, den Hebel weggeknallt und die alten Mini-Hebel an die Tech M4/X2 Sättel geschraubt.


----------



## Cobra69 (13. August 2009)

hardflipper schrieb:


> Wo ist dein Problem? Bist du mit dem Techhebel verheiratet, weil du so militant bist?


 
Nö und ich weiss auch ehrlich gesagt nicht an welcher Stelle ich militant geworden bin. 

Vielleicht hab ich dich falsch verstanden oder vielleicht kann ich das Problem nicht nachvollziehen aber das ist noch lange kein Grund hier gleich an die Decke zu gehen. 

Mir schien dein Posting widersprüchlich zu sein und ich hab drauf hingewiesen nicht mehr und nicht weniger. 

Friede ?


----------



## hardflipper (13. August 2009)




----------



## hardflipper (13. August 2009)

Wenn man von der Seite auf den Lenker schaut, dann hat der Bremshebel einen bestimmten Winkel zur Vertikalen. Ich positioniere den Schaltgebel gerne im gleichen oder gar größeren Winkel. Das geht aber nicht, da der Tech oben und unten einen Ausgleichsbehälterdeckel hat - dieser ist dann dem Shimano Schaltgebel im Weg. Fazit: Für meine Griffel keine ergonomische Position zu finden. Nebenbei mag ich die Optik nicht.

Hoffe, dass alle Missverständnisse beseitigt sind.


----------



## Cobra69 (13. August 2009)

hardflipper schrieb:


> Hoffe, dass alle Missverständnisse beseitigt sind.


 
Yo, jetzt verstehts auch nen Doofkopp wie ich. 

Um diesen Winkel hab ich mir (bisher) gar keine Gedanken gemacht, da ich Trigger in Verbindung mit der Matchmaker Schelle verwende.
Und die seitliche Verschiebung sowie den Winkel des grossen Schalters + die Reichweite des Bremshebels bieten genug Einstellbereich für meine Griffel.


----------



## StillPad (13. August 2009)

Habe Antwort on Robin bekommen ob die die Griffe auch mal auf der HP zeigen.

Die endgültigen Griffe gibs erst zur Eurobike zu sehen also heißt es noch 1 Monat warten.

Übrigens gabs damals schöne Fotos von der V2 mit Knuppel an den Griffen (Fingermulden) diese Griffe sind leider nie so in Serie raus gegangen und man konnte sie auch nicht von Hope bekommen.


----------



## softbiker (13. August 2009)

Also wenn dass der neue Hebel ist dann kotzwürg. Das Teil schaut aus wie in Urzeiten die Umlenkung von ner V-Brake. Nene, das Ding geht mal hoffentlich nicht in Serie. Sieht aus wie ein Mini-Hebel. Aber aus Plastik


----------



## StillPad (13. August 2009)

warum gibs denn noch immer kein Foto zu sehen?
Hat hier keiner ein Scanner?


----------



## Cobra69 (13. August 2009)

StillPad schrieb:


> warum gibs denn noch immer kein Foto zu sehen?
> Hat hier keiner ein Scanner?


 
also ich bin am Samstag wieder daheim, da hab ich Magazin und auch nen Scanner ...


----------



## JOHN-DOE (13. August 2009)

oder einfach mal mit der Digicam abknipsen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moonboot42 (13. August 2009)

ob das die mods so gerne sehen, wegen copyrights und so...

kein scanner, nur cam.


----------



## JOHN-DOE (13. August 2009)

ich bin Mod


----------



## Moonboot42 (13. August 2009)

Tatsache. Hatte vergessen, daß du schon danach gefragt hattest.

Na gut, hier mal ein Bild von mienem Tech M4 Karton. Den Hebel find ich in Echt gar nicht so übel, fühlt sich gut an, ist gut einzustellen und Platz geht auch noch klar.


----------



## JOHN-DOE (13. August 2009)

ihhhhh, aber danke


----------



## hardflipper (14. August 2009)

softbiker schrieb:


> Also wenn dass der neue Hebel ist dann kotzwürg. Das Teil schaut aus wie in Urzeiten die Umlenkung von ner V-Brake. Nene, das Ding geht mal hoffentlich nicht in Serie. Sieht aus wie ein Mini-Hebel. Aber aus Plastik



Also ich finde ihn mittlerweile richtig geil!!! 

Klar - so wie er abgebildet ist wirkt er lumpig. Die Form aber sagt mir schon mal zu. Vielleicht kommt er dann farblich wieder wie früher mit silbernen Bremsgriff und schwarzem Gehäuse?!

Das finish wie auf dem Bild zu sehen ist wird sicher (hoffentlich!) nicht in Serie gehen. 

Mal abwarten! Er baut schon mal nicht mehr so "breit" wie der alte Mini. Damit meine ich, dass der Abstand von Leitungsabgang/ -Befestigung bis zur Hebelachse kürzer geworden ist -> mehr Platz am Lenker. Wobei ich damit allerdings noch keine Probleme hatte.

Wem er gar nicht gefällt: Tech Hebel kaufen.


----------



## kroiterfee (14. August 2009)

hässlicher neuer hebel. hat was von magura style... na gott sei dank pimmelt bei mir eine v2 moto mit kurzen hebeln rum.


----------



## StillPad (14. August 2009)

Finde ich jetzt gar nicht soooo schlecht.
Sieht wie der alte normale Hebel auf mit schiefen AGB

So wer geht auf die Eurobike? Der darf gleich mal Fotos machen


----------



## Moonboot42 (14. August 2009)

Hu, da hab ich ja nochmal Schwein gehabt mit meinem Spontankauf. Robin hat mir bestätigt, daß der Hebl nicht den Tech ersetzen wird, sondern eher den für Leichtbau und Race Einsatz gedacht ist. Tech bleibt für FR/Tour.


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (14. August 2009)

Ich denke das der Neue Hebel am Bild ein Prototyp ist und wenn er in Serie geht wird er schon besser aussehen. Aber wurscht der Tech find ich extrem geil! So sind die Geschmäcker eben verschieden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardflipper (15. August 2009)

Schön, dass Hope was für die unterschiedlichen Geschmäcker tut! 

Der neue Hebel wird Renault Fahrer ansprechen.


----------



## Ge!st (15. August 2009)

Diese ständigen Änderungen beim Bremshebeldesing nerven. Ein Hersteller wie Hope, mit Jahrerlanger Erfahrung, sollte doch in der Lange sein, einen technisch wie ergonomisch ausgereiften Bremshebel zu konzipieren! Einen Bremsheble den man nicht jedes Jahr durch einen neu designten Bremsheble ersetzt und den man meinetwegen in bestimmten Teilen noch ein bisschen individuell Pimpen kann.


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (15. August 2009)

Ich glaub eher das der neue Hebel für die Leichtbaufraktion gedacht ist und den alten Mini Pro Hebel ablöst. Den gibt es doch schon Jahre und somit wird es zeit für ihn. Der Tech hebel bleibt auch, dann ist die Änderung für den Mini Hebel zu erwarten gewesen.


----------



## hardflipper (15. August 2009)

Dr. Hannibal schrieb:


> Ich glaub eher das der neue Hebel für die Leichtbaufraktion gedacht ist und den alten Mini Pro Hebel ablöst. Den gibt es doch schon *2* Jahre und somit wird es zeit für ihn. Der Tech hebel bleibt auch, dann ist die Änderung für den Mini Hebel zu erwarten gewesen.



Finde ich jetzt nicht sooooo lange... 

Den schwarzen Mini Hebel davor gab es aber tatsächlich seeeehr lange.


----------



## haha (16. August 2009)

viel wichtiger als die optik wär einfach nur mal, dass die v2 den bremsbiss bekommt, den sie verdient.. standfest ist sie, keine frage. aber der biss und die leistung sind für das gewicht schlichtweg zu wenig.


----------



## Don Trailo (1. September 2009)

diese edition ist streng limitiert
 also zuschlagen
 freunde des goldes....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StillPad (1. September 2009)

Die ist ja mal geil obwohl das Gold eher wie Orange wirkt 

Bestimmt wieder zu teuer


----------



## Ge!st (1. September 2009)

Das auf dem Bild ist doch eine X2 und keine V2!


----------



## StillPad (1. September 2009)

jo hat auch niemand was anderes behauptet


----------



## Catsoft (1. September 2009)

Hätte ich nicht eine R1 am DK SST......


----------



## Sludig667 (2. September 2009)

verdammt, die farbe paßt so gar nicht zu meinem rad


----------



## JaDuWerSonst (2. September 2009)

don trailo schrieb:


> diese edition ist streng limitiert
> also zuschlagen
> freunde des goldes....






Wenn die Neue auch so leicht ist und so gut funktioniert, wie ich das von der mono mini pro gewohnt bin, dann könnte ich auch die neue Optik akzeptieren.
SO schick wie die alten Hope-Bremen sind die Neuen jedenfalls nicht.


----------



## thefaked (2. September 2009)

Nimm doch die Mini X2 Pro, solange es sie noch gibt


----------



## hardflipper (2. September 2009)

Also dieses Tech-Geschwür könnte ich nicht mal bei 100 Gramm Systemgewicht akzeptieren... :kotz:
Das Gold macht sie (bzw. den Bremshebel) auch nicht viel schöner. 

Aber das wisst ihr sicher schon.


----------



## JaDuWerSonst (2. September 2009)

thefaked schrieb:


> Nimm doch die Mini X2 Pro, solange es sie noch gibt


  Aber die habe ich doch schon.


----------



## SpeedyR (2. September 2009)

Bin heute nur mal kurz den Hope Stand überflogen.

















Ps: Der neue Griff ist mit dem Carbonhebelchen so filigran!?Wer soll damit Bremsen?

Grüße Rafa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StillPad (3. September 2009)

Auf dem Foto sieht man aber gar nix vom Griffhebel


----------



## hardflipper (3. September 2009)

Anscheinend wurden die Gebete erhört. 

Endlich wieder eine schwarze Hope Bremse.  Das Carbon Hebelchen ist auch ausreichend... Was die Leut wohl für Batschfinger haben, wenn sie den Tech brauchen?!!?


----------



## SpeedyR (3. September 2009)

StillPad schrieb:


> Auf dem Foto sieht man aber gar nix vom Griffhebel



Und?


----------



## SpeedyR (3. September 2009)

StillPad schrieb:


> Auf dem Foto sieht man aber gar nix vom Griffhebel



Und?

Ich hatte Ihn in der Hand.Das reicht mir.

Fahre selber hin,und mache Photos.


----------



## SpeedyR (3. September 2009)

hardflipper schrieb:


> Anscheinend wurden die Gebete erhört.
> 
> Endlich wieder eine schwarze Hope Bremse.  Das Carbon Hebelchen ist auch ausreichend... Was die Leut wohl für Batschfinger haben, wenn sie den Tech brauchen?!!?



Ja,die Tech is halt nix für die Eisdiele 

Aber bei dir ist das wie schon angemerkt ein persöhnliches Problem.


----------



## Moonboot42 (3. September 2009)

Griffhebel kann man sich doch dazudenken, da kommt nix revolutoinäres mehr.

Tech Hebel Gebashe kann ich nicht mehr verstehen, seit ich ihn fahre. Paßt prima auch mit shimano rapidfire und ist perfekt einstellbar. Prima Teil!


Danke für die Fotos, sieht ja echt gut aus das Linup.


----------



## StillPad (3. September 2009)

SpeedyR schrieb:


> Und?





> Ps: Der neue Griff ist mit dem Carbonhebelchen so filigran!?Wer soll damit Bremsen?



Wie soll man was dazu sagen wenn man nix vom Hebel auf den Foto sieht du Nase

Kommt da vielleicht noch jemand hin und kann ein paar schöne von den Teilen machen?


----------



## Janne4ever (3. September 2009)

Weiß hier jemand schon ob es Hope Teile 2010 auch mal offiziel in grün geben wird?


----------



## StillPad (3. September 2009)

Grün wird Teamfahrer Farbe bleiben.

Hier warten schon viele auf Grün


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thefaked (3. September 2009)

JaDuWerSonst schrieb:


> Aber die habe ich doch schon.




Nicht ganz.


----------



## JaDuWerSonst (3. September 2009)

thefaked schrieb:


> Nicht ganz.



Doch ganz, sogar 2 Stück


----------



## thefaked (4. September 2009)

Hab mich eher auf den Unterschied Mini- <-> X2-Sattel bezogen.


----------



## Don Trailo (5. September 2009)

mir gefälllts, und freue mich wann lieferbar


----------



## hardflipper (5. September 2009)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> mir gefälllts, und freue mich wann lieferbar



Dito!

Der Deckel soll noch nicht entgültig sein und der Carbongriffel auch noch nicht. Deckel kommt in Carbon und der Griff wird vermutlich noch a bisserl ergonomischer. Aber das geht m.M.n kaum. 

Ich bestelle sie auch demnächst.


----------



## Hänschen (5. September 2009)

Wenn ihr einen Shop habt bitte den Link posten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kona86 (5. September 2009)




----------



## kona86 (5. September 2009)




----------



## Freeman_1982 (5. September 2009)

wartet kurz... ich lad grad die Bilder für den Griff der Hope V2 hoch.

edit: Ganz ehrlich? Der Griff fühlt sich sehr gut an, die Verstellung ist "pornös" ums mal dezent auszudrücken. Was mir auffiel ist, dass der Druckpunkt nicht gewohnt "hart" war sondern eher verweichlicht wie bei einer The One oder so. Kann natürlich auch am nicht sauber entlüfteten Vorführrad gelegen haben. Auf jedenfall geht das besser.


----------



## HB76 (5. September 2009)

jetz mal ehrlich, was soll ich mit diesen zwei einstellrädchen?? das stellt man einmal ein und dann brauch ich die nie wieder, ergo unnütz. 

der andere hebel ist ne augenweide, hmm.................. brauch ich den wirklich? bremsen tuts ja jetzt auch?


----------



## Freeman_1982 (5. September 2009)

das ist korrekt. Aber allein die Möglichkeit es für
sich passend einzustellen ist richtig gut. Und im
Gegensatz zur Konkurenz ist der Verstellbereich
extrem.


----------



## Ge!st (5. September 2009)

Ich habe die Tech-Bremshebel mit der X2 im Einsatz und die Einstellmöglichkeiten sind klasse, ohne Werkzeug, total kinderleicht. Das Entlüften ist allerdings etwas aufwendiger im verglich zu den älteren Bremsheblen - wenn man es nach der klassischen Methode macht.


----------



## StillPad (5. September 2009)

Was ist den am Entlüften anders beim klassischen?
Und wie sieht klassisch denn aus?

Die Race Heble gefallen mir richtig gut mit den Carbon, was mir gar nicht gefällt ist die schei$ Werbung drauf.
Der grüne hope Schriftzug ist ein absolutes no go!

http://www.shiftycart.de/f.php/shop/gocycle/f/1883/lang/x/kw/Eurobike_2009/

Dort sind ein paar schöne Fotos zu sehn

Was mir noch aufgefallen ist die Winkelanschlüße wurden wohl überall geändert 
Endlich behindern die Anschlüße nicht mehr die Schraubenköpfe bei den Langlöchern zum Ausrichten der Sättel.


----------



## Moonboot42 (5. September 2009)

Entlüften hat einen Zwischenschritt: wenn die Leitungen Luftfrei sind, soll man den Ausgleichsbehälter mal kurz schließen(dabei muß er nicht luftfrei sein) den hebel so drehen, das er senkrecht nach unten schaut, dein parr mal den Hebel ziehen und dann wieder den AGB aufmachen und endgültig randvoll und blasenfei befüllen.  Dadurch soll sich eventuell vorhandene Luft im Geberkolben durch die Schraube an der Schelleninnenseite entweichen. Ist eine Sache von einer Minute.


http://www.hopegb.com/page_mep_force_57.html

Der hier ist doch hübsch.


----------



## Ge!st (5. September 2009)

Dazu gibt es zwei Videos auf der Hope-Seite.

Moonboot42 hat ja schon das für die Tech-Hebel angegeben und hier noch der Link für die klassische Methode, bei den älteren Hebeln:

http://www.hopegb.com/page_mep_force_33.html

Am besten und auch am einfachsten geht es meiner Meinung mit einer Vakuumpistole/pumpe, geht schnell und ist ein Kinderspiel.


----------



## StillPad (5. September 2009)

Unglaublich was es alles für Methoden gibt 

Ich mache es wie man es klassich früher gemacht hat.

Schlauch auf Bremssattel + Spritze und dann oben aussem AGB laufen lassen.

Hin und wieder mal Hebel ziehen und dann fertig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr. Hannibal (6. September 2009)

Der Neue Hebel is ja OK aber der Deckel mit den hässlichen Schriftzug!!!:kotz::kotz:
Die Rote Tech mit den Yeti Deckel ist super geil, den wird es dafür nicht zu kaufen geben?!


----------



## hardflipper (6. September 2009)

So wie´s aussieht ist der "neue" Deckel ein alter mit hässlicher Beschriftung. D.h. alten montieren und Glücklich sein. 

So mach ich´s. Oder aber der neue Deckel kommt dann, wie´s der Hope Mensch auf der EB angekündigt hatte, in CF.


----------



## Ge!st (7. September 2009)

StillPad schrieb:


> Unglaublich was es alles für Methoden gibt
> Ich mache es wie man es klassich früher gemacht hat.
> Schlauch auf Bremssattel + Spritze und dann oben aussem AGB laufen lassen.
> Hin und wieder mal Hebel ziehen und dann fertig


Ich nutze wie gesagt eine Vakuum-Entlüftungspumpe (siehe Bild unten), einfacher, schneller und ohne Sauerei geht es nicht, zumindest ist mir keine bessere Methode bekannt.


----------



## Freeman_1982 (7. September 2009)

Wenn wir schon beim Thema sind: Wie oft entlüftet ihr euer
System? Bitte keine Antwort wie: wenns nötig ist. Mich
interessiert der tatsächliche Zeitraum wie oft das so vorkommt.


----------



## Ge!st (7. September 2009)

Wenn´s nötig ist trifft es aber schon, dann ist es meist ehe höchste Zeit. Ich habe Unterweges schon Leute getroffen, deren Scheibenbremsen waren so offensichtlich voll von Luft im System, das die Bremsen kaum noch vernünftig gebremst haben. Echt haaresträubend.

Ich entlüfte Scheibenbremsen so ca. alle 2 Monate, selbst wenn es nicht nötig sein sollte, oder zumindest nicht den Eindruck macht, dass es nötig wäre. Auch wenn eines meiner Bikes mal längere Zeit steht, z.B. im Winter, entlüfte ich schon aus Sicherheitsgründen die Bremsen, da habe ich einfach ein besseres Gefühl.

Den Bremsen sollte man generell besondere Aufmerksamkeit schenken, sie sind mit die wichtigsten sicherheitsrelevanten Komponenten am Bike.


----------



## Sludig667 (7. September 2009)

StillPad schrieb:


> Unglaublich was es alles für Methoden gibt
> 
> Ich mache es wie man es klassich früher gemacht hat.
> 
> ...



naja, klassisch ist eigentlich genau andersrum und ohne Spritze 

für die Enduro bzw. DH4 oder die alte Mini gabs noch kein Entlüftungskit und in den Anleitungen stands halt so drinne (oben rein -> unten raus )


----------



## Freeerider81 (7. September 2009)

Ich entlüfte meine Bremsen nur wenn es nötig ist. Ansonsten, so alle 2-5 Jahre. 
Habe letztens meine M6 entlüftet, nach geschlagenen 5 Jahren. War kein Unterschied zu vorher zu spüren! Solang sie funktioniert fass ich sie nicht an! Never change a running system!


----------



## StillPad (7. September 2009)

Jo wenns nötig ist, besser gesagt wenn die Bremsleistung abnimmt oder sich was verändert.

Habe letzt nach 2 Jahren entlüftet ausser das die Flüssigkeit etwas dunkeler war hatte ich keine Probleme.


----------



## Freeman_1982 (7. September 2009)

Danke an alle die mal Feedback dazu gegeben haben.
Ich hab ja oben schon geschrieben, dass die Bremse
an dem Ausstellungsbike auf der Eurobike ziemlich
"weich" war. Wenn eure richtig entlüftet sind, haben
die dann einen steinharten Druckpunkt oder sind die
auch eher butterweich. Ich bin mit meiner "The One"
nicht zufrieden und würde gern auf die 2009er Tech V2
umsteigen. Aber nur wenn das Druckpunktproblem
dadurch besser wird. Hatte bis jetzt ne Juicy 7 in zwei
verschiedenen Versionen... beide waren härter als die
The One, aber mir immer noch nicht hart genug. Die
Bremsleistung der The One ist ok, mir gehts nur um
dieses ekelhaft weiche Gefühl im Bremshebel. Kann sich
dazu mal jemand äußern, wie sich in dieser Hinsicht die
aktuelle Tech V2 schlägt?

Achso... entlüften tu ich meine Syteme auch nur wenns
"nötig" wird. Das ist so alle halbe Jahr der Fall.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moonboot42 (7. September 2009)

Jupp, entlüften falls nötig, oder halt nach zwei Jahren. Das dunklere gelb, kommt von gebundenem Wasser.

Mal etwas off topic. Ich hab an der Bremsscheibe auf dem Reibring, an der Kante der Löcher, so kleine runde "Lunker"Löcher. Ist das so normal?

Zu dem Entlüftungsset da oben, ist das die Geschichte mit dem Fahrradreifen? Ich dachte das soll fast gar nicht funktionieren.


----------



## Ge!st (7. September 2009)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> Zu dem Entlüftungsset da oben, ist das die Geschichte mit dem Fahrradreifen? Ich dachte das soll fast gar nicht funktionieren.


Die Vakuum-Entlüftungspumpe von BGS Technic hat nichts mit dem Entlüftungs-Set von Hope zutun. Das Hope Entlüftungs-Set ist meiner bescheidenen Meinung der reiste Müll - ich habe das Set, rausgeschmissenes Geld - da ist die klassische Entlüftungsmethode ja 10mal besser.


----------



## Deer_KB1 (7. September 2009)

Hi,
wie würde denn der neue Race Hebel zu dem alten schwarzen Mono M4 Sätteln passen vom Übersetzungsverhältniss? Ich denke mal die alte Mono M4 wird standfester sein. Aber vielleicht wird sie ja etwas bissiger und kräftiger.
/Deer_KB1


----------



## StillPad (7. September 2009)

Angeblich hat sich seit Jahren das Volumen der Bremshebel nicht mehr geändert.
Von daher sollte man das wohl tauschen können.

Zum Themadruckpunkt, ich weiß nicht so recht was ich mit harten Druckpunkt anfangen soll.

Soll das der Bereich sein wenn die Zange zugepackt hat ob man dann noch die Hebel weiterziehen kann?

das geht bei den Moto's ziemlig gut wegen dem langen Hebel denke ich.
Bei mein Shimanos ist das deutlich härter

Ich finde das immer so schlecht vorstellbar was die Leute damit genau meinen, da man ja nicht weiter ziehn muss als wenn die Zange dicht macht.
Zumindest fühlt sich es so an alsob der Druckpunkt immmer an der gleichen Stelle ist


----------



## hardflipper (7. September 2009)

Deer_KB1 schrieb:


> Hi,
> wie würde denn der neue Race Hebel zu dem alten schwarzen Mono M4 Sätteln passen vom Übersetzungsverhältniss? Ich denke mal die alte Mono M4 wird standfester sein. Aber vielleicht wird sie ja etwas bissiger und kräftiger.
> /Deer_KB1



Der neue Hebel kann "nur" Gewicht sparen und (subjektiv) gut aussehen. Mehr nicht.

Mit dem alten Hebel hast du vermutlich auch mehr Power, da dieser 1 cm länger ist. 

Das Kolbenverhältniss änderst du mit dem Hebel nicht. Denn der Geberkolben ist exakt der gleiche wie bei der Mono Mini von anno domini - also ca. von vor 5 bis 7 Jahren.

Die neue Tech M4 holt ihr Plus an Power aus den vergrößerten Nehmerkolben im Bremssattel. So wie die X2 auch. Ich sag jetzt einfach mal so daher, dass die Race fester hinlangt als deine alte M4!


----------



## JaDuWerSonst (7. September 2009)

hardflipper schrieb:


> Die neue Tech M4 holt ihr Plus an Power aus den vergrößerten Nehmerkolben im Bremssattel.



Und geänderten Bremsscheiben! Mehr Material, weniger "Löcher".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardflipper (7. September 2009)

Hä? Die Sägezahn Floating wiegt ungefärh das gleiche wie eine mit den Runden Löchern. Und das bei gleichem Spyder. Wo soll´s da einen Unterscheid außer in der Optik geben?


----------



## StillPad (7. September 2009)

hardflipper schrieb:


> Hä? Die Sägezahn Floating wiegt ungefärh das gleiche wie eine mit den Runden Löchern. Und das bei gleichem Spyder. Wo soll´s da einen Unterscheid außer in der Optik geben?



Gibt kein 
Habe nur Unterschied von ca. 3gr gehabt im Gewicht was die Sägezahn mehr wiegen.


----------



## hardflipper (7. September 2009)

Bei mir war es 1 g Differenz.


----------



## Deer_KB1 (8. September 2009)

@hardflipper


> Die neue Tech M4 holt ihr Plus an Power aus den vergrößerten Nehmerkolben im Bremssattel. So wie die X2 auch. Ich sag jetzt einfach mal so daher, dass die Race fester hinlangt als deine alte M4!



Wird es die Tech M4 auch mit X2 Hebel geben??? Sollte dann ja eine bissige, standfeste und nicht zu schwere Kombi sein.

Da ich damit auch hin und wieder nen Alpencross machen möchte wäre mir die Reine Race wohl eher nicht standfest genug.

/Peter


----------



## Moonboot42 (8. September 2009)

Öhhm, da ist ein Denkfehler.

Die Sättel in aufsteigender Reihenfolge: X2, M4, V2
Die Hebel: Race, Tech und Moto

Hebel haben nichts mit der Standfestigkeit zu tun.


----------



## Deer_KB1 (8. September 2009)

Ich weiss, das der Hebek nichts mit der standfestigkeit zu tun hat sondern eher die Masse von Scheibe und Sattel. Und natürlich etwas die Konstruktion.

Ich wollte nur wissen ob es die M4 mit Race hebel(oder einer Alu Version) geben wird.
/Deer_KB1


----------



## hardflipper (8. September 2009)

Nein!


----------



## Deer_KB1 (8. September 2009)

Danke, 
Schade.
/Deer_KB1


----------



## publicenemy (12. September 2009)

ich hatte keine lust nen neuen fred aufzumachen .

sagt mal die m4 , wie seid ihr mit der leistung für dh fr zufrieden? wiege mit sachen 85 kilo . 
wie ist sie imvergleich zur the one? 
und im vergleich zur v2?
und was gibt es für beläge die spürbar mehr power geben?

Grüße


----------



## Whitey (13. September 2009)

The one ist the brake 2 have :-/ super leicht und perverse Bremskraft.

Ich habe meine Tech M4 bei der letzten Tremalzoabfahrt richtung Pré zum Glühen gebracht, quasi, also Fading und Quietschen. Mit meiner Moto 6 war die Abfahrt problemlos machbar. Ansonsten aber bisher 0 Probs. Die V2 ist wie The One, nur schwerer, dafür schöner.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StillPad (13. September 2009)

Formula wirbt ja mit 383gr für die The One
Wie setzt sich das Gewicht zusammen?
Ist das mit oder ohne Scheibe?
http://www.formulabrakeusa.com/?page_id=105


----------



## Moonboot42 (13. September 2009)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=417969


----------



## Freeman_1982 (1. Oktober 2009)

Hi Leute,

es gibt keinen Threat zum Thema, deshalb frag ich mal dreist hier in die Runde.

Ich hab mir heute eine Tech V2 mit Vented Disk ans Radl montiert. Superschöne
Fräsarbeit, aber ich hab da nen kleines Dilemma. Meine Postmountaufnahme an
der Fox36 steht soweit Richtung Bremsscheibe ab, dass der Spider beim Fahren
richtig schön Lack abhobelt. Kann es sein, das die Hope Scheiben schlicht zu dick
für ne 36er sind? Ich hab jetzt mal die Pulverschicht und ein wenig Alu weggefeilt,
die Scheibe dreht sich so schonmal. Werde morgen noch ein bisschen probieren.

Wär schön wenn sich mal jemand äußern könnte, der auch ne dicke Hope Scheibe
in Kombination mit einer 36er fährt.

Merci... werde morgen auch ma das Radl grundreinigen und ein paar Bilder machen.



So die Pulverschicht ist weg und auch ein bissl Alu. Es tut jetzt.

Ich denke bei mir liegt jetzt der Spaltabstand zw. 0,5 und 0,7mm.
Bei starker Verdrehung der Gabel kann die Scheibe also sicher
immer noch gegen kommen, bei Geradeausfahrt jedenfalls nicht.

Was ich auch Bombe find... es gibt für die Hope einen Matchmaker,
somit konnte ich das Problemchen mit den zu weit zur Hand
stehenden SRAM Triggern beseitigen. Echt klasse, kannte das
System schon von der alten Avid Juicy auch da schon ein tolles
Gimmick.

So hier noch ein paar Bildchen...
Auf dem ersten sieht man wo ich wegfeilen musste, damit der Spider
genug Platz hat. Was nicht zu sehen ist, für die großen Floating
Nieten muss man noch eine kleine Fase an die Aufnahme feilen, damit
die Nieten sauber dran vorbei laufen können.








und so sieht das ganze dann aus...


----------



## black soul (2. Oktober 2009)

nicht nur an der fox.
das hab ich an meiner domain auch machen müssen. scheiben-nieten schleifen, erst ärgern dann ein bisschen abfeilen. geht gut so. 
aber die bremse ist der absolute hammer, oder. ich  hab vorher die code gefahren, aber die V2 ist um einiges stärker. und die optik :1 A
kannst du mal ein bild reinstellen bei dem man die schelle für den schalthebel besser sieht ? 
das ist wohl die nächste investition.
übrigens, schönes bike. gefällt mir gut. welche felgen sind das?


----------



## muddiver (2. Oktober 2009)

Ich habe eine Moto V2 von 2008 und eine 36 Van von 2009 und kann das Problem glücklicherweise nicht bestätigen. Da ist noch massig Platz zwischen.

Gruß
muddiver


----------



## Freeman_1982 (2. Oktober 2009)

@black_soul: hab kein richtiges Bild davon gemacht, glaub aber das mans hier ganz gut erkennen kann.


----------



## black soul (2. Oktober 2009)

@Freeman_1982

danke, ist ausreichend. das passt, werd gleich mal suchen gehn.


----------



## StillPad (2. Oktober 2009)

Das die Scheiben an den gabeln schlaufen kontne man schon oft hier lesen.
Liegt wohl an ungünstigen Nabe+Gabel Kombos

Ich meine sogar das die Spider der Vented nicht dicker sind als die der Floating Discs.

Die Reibfläche selber war ja meine ich auch nur 2 zu 3mm von der Dicke

Ansonsten ein typischer 901 Klon 

Die Felge gehört übrigens zu ein Systemlaufradsatz Deemax oder Deetrax die neuen Schrfitzüge kann man so schlecht lesen


----------



## ChrisPi (3. Oktober 2009)

Es sind Deemax-Felgen,Deetrax gibts nicht in der Farbe.Stellt sich noch die Frage wer hier wen klont.... das Torque ist schon deutlich länger auf der Piste.Es spricht aber für Liteville das sie das gute Konzept erkannt haben u. nachbauen
Bei meiner MZ 66 ETA passen die Vented ohne Probleme!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeman_1982 (3. Oktober 2009)

Spider von Vendet und Floating sind identisch. Das Canyon von Liteville abkupfert halte
auch ich für ein Gerücht. Aber darum gehts hier wohl nicht. Also schieben wir das
Schleifen mal dezent auf eine ungünstige Kombo von Nabe, Spiderdicke und Gabelpost-
mountaufnahme.


----------



## hardflipper (4. Oktober 2009)

Weil ich´s schon lange nicht mehr gebracht hatte: PM sucks!


----------



## John Oswald (5. Oktober 2009)

meine vented schleift an meiner manitou minute
meine vented schleift nicht an meiner rockshox revelation

beide gabeln übrigens postmount und beide mitm identischen fulcrum-laufrad

.


----------



## Freeman_1982 (5. Oktober 2009)

Die Gabeln werden halt im Herstellungsprozess gegossen
und da gibts halt Toleranzen. Bei mir kann man deutlich
sehen, dass die ganze Postmount Aufnahme deutlich zu
weit zur Gabelmitte hin verschoben ist (sieht man an der
asymmetrisch platzierten Bohrung). Wundert mich nur das
sowas dann trotz der sogar sichtbaren Abweichung das
Werk verlassen darf.


----------



## fuzzi1100 (7. November 2009)

Hallo Leute,

bin gerade dabei mir ein Nicolai Helius FR aufzubauen.
Weis Jemand von euch ob es für die Hope m4
eine Schwimmende 203er Scheibe 4 Loch für die
Rohloff gibt?

Gruß Jürgen


----------



## StillPad (7. November 2009)

fuzzi1100 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> bin gerade dabei mir ein Nicolai Helius FR aufzubauen.
> Weis Jemand von euch ob es für die Hope m4
> ...



Gibs nicht, aber "lexle" hat sich eine bauen lassen und verkauft die im Bikemarkt nun


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## meandmyGT (29. November 2009)

Hallo!
Was mir hier im Thread fehlt ist eine Empfehlung zugunsten bzw. gegen das 2010er Modell.

Ich will mir eine Tech V2 zulegen und habe schon ein paar ganz gute Angebote für ein Set in 203 mit farbigen Floating- Discs.

Inzwischen haben schon einige Onlineshops das 2010er Modell im Angebot. Das Set kostet so ca. 30 Aufpreis fürs 2010er.

Wenn ich diesen Thread richtig verstanden habe, dann hat sich v.a. der Hebel geändert. Laut einigen HP ist auch ein anderer Bohrungsdeckel drauf und damit Wartungsfreundlicher (wird geschrieben. Weshalb soll das wartungsfreundlicher sein?).
Etwas Material wurde wohl am Bremssattel auch weggenommen (Leichter?).

Ist das so korrekt? Wurde sonst noch was geändert?
Wie viel leichter ist das 2010er Modell? Hat sich an der Bremsleistung was geändert?
und schließlich: Lohnen sich die  30 Aufreis (350 zu  390)

Ihr würdet mir sehr weiterhelfen!
Grüße
Jamboree

P.S. Sufo hat nichts gebracht!


----------



## Freeman_1982 (29. November 2009)

hab ich die 2010er oder noch die alte????


----------



## eddy 1 (29. November 2009)

es gab bohrungsdeckel die wurden nach innen aufgeschraubt

total fummelig

also nicht auf gedreht sondern reingedreht

merkt mann aber nur wenn man den aufmachen muss von aussen fällt das nicht auf


----------



## meandmyGT (29. November 2009)

eddy 1 schrieb:


> es gab bohrungsdeckel die wurden nach innen aufgeschraubt
> 
> total fummelig
> 
> ...



Ah!
D.h. wenn man die Bohrungsdeckel wechseln will bei den 09ern, z.B. gegen die hübschen eloxierten, dann werden die also nach innen geschraubt.
Müssen dann zum Wechseln Beläge & Kolben raus?


----------



## eddy 1 (29. November 2009)

ich weiss leider nicht welches bj das wahr

aber bei den neuen ging der deckel nacu aussen auf

bei der älteren die ich auf hatte,

kolben raus dichtung raus und dann den deckel nach innen raus


----------



## hardflipper (29. November 2009)

Tech X2, Tech X2 Pro --> nach Innen

Tech M4, Mono M4, Mono M6, Mono Mini, V2 alt --> nach Außen

V2 2010


----------



## meandmyGT (29. November 2009)

Hier mal das Zitat von der Bicycle Components HP:
_Die 2010er V2 hat eine neue Bremszange mit kleinerem Bohrungsdeckel, der nun im Uhrzeigersinn abgeschraubt werden kann._

Vielleicht sagt das den Experten hier was?!


----------



## hardflipper (29. November 2009)

Dann geht der Deckel der neuen V2 auch nach Innen raus! Eindeutiger kann´s gar nicht mehr sein.


----------



## meandmyGT (29. November 2009)

Oder Linksgewinde? 

Wer links fährt, der links schraubt oder so?


----------



## hardflipper (29. November 2009)

Ne, kein Linksgewinde! Ist wie bei den Pedalen... Da muss man mit dem Maulschlüssel anders rum drehen im Vergleich zum Inbus, der von der Rückseite reingesteckt wird...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eddy 1 (30. November 2009)

hardflipper schrieb:


> Tech X2, Tech X2 Pro --> nach Innen
> 
> Tech M4, Mono M4, Mono M6, Mono Mini, V2 alt --> nach Außen
> 
> V2 2010



dem ist nicht so 

einer der ersten mini Pro nach innen !!!

ist aber auch 1 jahr ohne dichtung dicht gewesen

hatte ein engländer wohl vergessen

und ich meine die neuen tech X2 wieder nach aussen

ich glaube da hat hope wieder was umgestellt


----------



## hardflipper (30. November 2009)

Es gibt einen Unterscheid zwischen *Mini Pro *und *X2 Pro*!!!

X2 Pro immer nach innen

Mini Pro immer nach außen

Stelle nicht meinen Hope-Wissen in Frage.  

Ich musste mich nur ein mal in Sachen Hope geschalgen geben... Aber wer konnte schon wissen, dass es tatsächlich mal einen PM Bremssattel für 180er Scheiben per adapterloser Montage gibt...


----------



## eddy 1 (1. Dezember 2009)

will doch keiner dein wissen in frage stellen

nur die engländer ändern das auch mal

ich meine es gab sogar 2 verschiedene sättel für 180 bzw 185er pm direkt


----------

